# Atlanta area finds



## anita.cusick1971 (10 mo ago)

Is anyone finding them around the Atlanta area?


----------



## Sporangutan (10 mo ago)

Nothing at one of my honey spots in the metro area as of Monday. Will check a couple spots this weekend and post if I find anything!


----------



## anita.cusick1971 (10 mo ago)

Ok thank you we're at Atlanta motor speedway and thought we could get in some hunting and finds!!


----------



## izzyartist0928 (10 mo ago)

I found a few black morels in North Fulton yesterday and today. Yellow should be showing up any second, especially after that rain.


----------



## Sporangutan (10 mo ago)

Found loads at a spot just outside 285 in Rockdale county. And some in a spot in Cobb. Dry spell is slowing growth and starting to dehydrate em in the ground


----------



## izzyartist0928 (10 mo ago)

izzyartist0928 said:


> I found a few black morels in North Fulton yesterday and today. Yellow should be showing up any second, especially after that rain.


Been corrected Morchella americana is the only species here. They sure do look different to me.


----------



## Funguy_Brian (9 mo ago)

anita.cusick1971 said:


> Is anyone finding them around the Atlanta area?


I have found them in Suwanee always around Mid-March. I have not seen one in five years. Today, I am out in the woods with my dog near the Chattahoochee and I see my neighbor (no idea he foraged Morels) and he said he has been spotting them up until march 24.


----------

